# Thailand ECOM website



## kimlevin (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi there everyone!

I'm curious about what ecom website that Thai use?

I am aware that there are eBay Thailand but is there any local ecom website that is popular to use too?

Because when I search through internet, I can't really find what I want.

Can anyone here provide me some ecom websites/links for buy & sell?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Being able to read/write Thai is an advantage

Baht and Sold, Dealfish

Vehicles: Taladrod, Thailand Used Cars, Used Cars, One2Car


----------

